# Picked a few up yesterday (12/2)



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Didn't kill the world, but, got a mess. Fished 40-70 miles out. Thanks Tim for the invite!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks to me like you killed the world. Fine mess of good eats there.

Were you with the Purple Haze bunch?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

No, I was with Tim Gerow. Just a decent mess and a great time.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

How far were the weed lines out if any?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We were as far as 70ish out. Nothing made up. Lots of blue water and a little scattered stuff. Not much activity either.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fine mess of fish there.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

thx.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you got out and cleared your head Wade!!! Added bonus of catching a mess of eats!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Somebody been deepdropping.

Lot of good eating laying in that floor.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Was good to have you, Wade. I wish we could have done a little better on the grouper, but fun trip nonetheless.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a blast. Good to get out....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Couple more pics. The red swam off just fine too.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, nice snapper and grouper!!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Now Wade, I leave your stick fish alone. You leave my bottom trash alone. Great job brother. Good Stuff.


----------

